# Confusion on Ivermectin dosage & weight estimation



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Some of you may remember my other thread about Kiwi having worms. Well, it seems the worms have gone down with natural treatments, but won't go away.

I am so sorry to start yet another topic on this much-discussed subject, but I'm confused on the dosage. Some people are saying give 1cc per 20lbs, and some are saying give 1cc per 100lbs. Which is better? I prefer to do less if possible, but do not want to underdose.

This is Ivermectin injection for cattle and swine, 1% sterile solution. Is that what I'm supposed to use?

Also, how can I estimate weight? We have no scale. This is a full grown Nigerian buck.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

1cc per 22lbs Orally 
The 1cc per 100lbs is injected I believe. My vet told me never to do injected as that builds resistance to the wormers.

Here's a weight chart
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/weight-chart.htm


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

All right, thanks! That chart says it doesn't work for miniature goats. Do you know of an accurate one for Nigerians?

After lifting him and comparing him with a 50lb sack, I estimate he weighs about 70lbs.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Do you have a bathroom scale you can bring to the barn, and have someone pcik him up while stepping on? That's what we do until they get too big. I give 1cc per 20 lbs.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

With Ivermectin injectable for swine/cattle..
I do the 1cc per 20# if given orally and 1cc per 100# if injected. 
I have done both. 

I also use a regular human scale hop on, get my weight, pick up goat and weight with goat then subtract mine off. I would be way off if I guessed! Some of the ones I thought weighed more were actually much lighter.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That's the thing. We don't even have an ordinary human scale! Is estimation too risky?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What kind of goat and what age? 
Are you going to inject or do orally?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> This is Ivermectin injection for cattle and swine, 1% sterile solution. Is that what I'm supposed to use?


Yes... just make sure.. it covers the right worms that they have.... I personally give for my boers 1cc per 33 lbs down the throat.. but... 1cc per 20 is OK for the smaller breeds.... so.. it is up to you...every breeder has their own method and ways ...with what ever works best for their herd and area..... what may work for one may not work for another.... Don't forget to give it 10 days later... to get the hatching eggs... :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Pam!


> What kind of goat and what age?


Nigerian dwarf, 3 1/2 years.



> Are you going to inject or do orally?


I'd rather do it orally.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would give her 2&1/2 cc's orally. That would treat a 50 # goat or a 70# one depending on the dosage you were using. Ivermectin is a safe wormer IMO and I feel confident that even if she were say 45# it wouldn't be too much with this wormer.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 10, 2011)

I didn't know you could give the Ivermectin 1% injectable down the throat onder: 
Learn something new everyday. Of corse I guess I should have thought of it since I have given Chickens and Pigeons it orally :doh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, it's a buck, and he's definitely a little heavier than a 50# bag. OK, I will give that dosage. Thanks so much all!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you think he weighs more than 75# do the full 3cc. I just know my heaviest is less than that.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmmm...I think he weighs right around there.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Don't forget to give it 10 days later... to get the hatching eggs... :hug:


I will be sure to do that!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I treat 3 times, 10 days apart. It has worked for me.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I treat 3 times, 10 days apart. It has worked for me.


Why 3 doses?

I gave him 2.5cc. I hope it works.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have found from experience that 3 treatments gets all the hatching eggs. I normally do 1cc to 25 lbs. so you sound like the dosage is right.


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

My ivermectin is a horse paste 1.87%. So what would I give my goats and what is the milk withdraw time.

Michelle in WV


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

For the horse paste you take the goats weight multiply that x 3 and dose for the resulting weight. Not sure on withdrawal time. What sort of worms are you trying to kill migla? Ivermectin will only kill some.


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not sure, but I have been doing the herbal wormer and since I am getting ready to breed I thought it might be a good idea to worm them. Any tips would be helpful.

Michelle in WV


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Each spectrum of wormer only kill some species of worms. So if you have a issue with a worm that the wormer you choose does not kill you have done nothing to help. I personally would have any vet even a dog vet do a fecal check and see what if any worms you have a high count on and then treat for those.


----------

